
Automata by Example – build cellular automata just by clicking around - sgentle
https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-example/
======
TezlaKoil
Good idea, but badly needs a "wildcard" pattern and some way to generate rules
by rotation.

------
galonk
Epilepsy trigger warning.

~~~
sgentle
Yeah, sorry, some of the patterns can get a bit flashy, especially when they
have rules like all black pixels -> white + all white pixels -> black.

If it helps, the slider down the bottom controls the speed. Or here are a few
patterns that are certified non-flashy:

Expanding squares: [https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?1=1a&26=10&...](https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?1=1a&26=10&c8=10&100=b0&127=10&1c9=10)

Diamond: [https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?2=10&49=10&...](https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?2=10&49=10&80=10&cb=10&124=10&1a6=10)

Rule 30: [https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?1=10&2=10&4...](https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?1=10&2=10&4=10&6=10)

~~~
jnbiche
It's very cool, but you should put an actual red-letter epilepsy warning at
the top of the page if you want to keep those flashy patterns. Or else don't
offer the faster rates.

This could definitely trigger some of the epileptics I've known.

~~~
sgentle
That's a good thought, thanks. I've added an epilepsy warning that triggers
when you have both full-white and full-black rules enabled:
[https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?0=10&1ff=10](https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?0=10&1ff=10)

~~~
jnbiche
Bravo, well done.

------
tobr
Just yesterday I came across a similar tool by Loren Schmidt, where you can
generate CAs by choosing one to evolve a new generation from.

[http://vacuumflowers.com/cellular_automata/rules.html](http://vacuumflowers.com/cellular_automata/rules.html)

------
sgentle
Writeup here: [https://samgentle.com/posts/2017-01-14-automata-by-
example](https://samgentle.com/posts/2017-01-14-automata-by-example)

------
kuroguro
Made a fractal by accident O_O [https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?10=100&11=9...](https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?10=100&11=94) [https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-
example/?10=152](https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-example/?10=152)

------
RugnirViking
This is really cool, however I often have it graying out rules I made for what
seems like no reason? Its not when I have a rule for that beginning
permutation again.

EDIT: I just noticed its when I pass through a rule I already had while
drawing, it doesn't reset the grey after the rule has been changed

------
antome
After spending some time attempting to emulate wireworld, I think you would
need at least a 4x4 rule grid, though at most a 9x6 grid (6x3 to encode a
2-bit 3x3 grid, plus padding just in case). Can you get a "nice" turing-
complete ruleset out of this?

------
taneq
Pretty cool, after some clicking around I ended up with a Sierpinski triangle
generator.

~~~
soul_grafitti
Me too. Interesting how many ways you can get to Sierpinski-ish geometry.

